# shelf life of Pollen patties



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh yea. I made several pounds of these a few months ago. As long as you get them in the freezer before any "Fuzzy stuff" starts growing, you're good. If moisture gets to them, they'll get moldy. Just thaw them out before using.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

any thoughts on keeping them in the freezer versus the fridge?
I have some Megabee Patties in the fridge, should I move em to the freezer?
I bought em as ready made patties about a week ago

Dave


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

I'd imagine either the fridge or freezer would be fine. Freezer may produce some freezer burn, but not likely since the moisture content is relatively low. Assuming they're in a ziplock bag(s).


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi Dave. 
Just my opinion - I always stored pollen patties in heavy duty ziplocks in the freezer. Never more than a month though. 
When you putting them on? You're maple bloom must be mid-end of Feb?


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

It is my understanding that you have nutritional degradation over time. I have heard that you should not feed patties with ingredients that are over 2 years old, as an absolute maximum amount of time. The fresher the ingredients, the better.

You may only be storing them a few months, but how long were they sitting in your supplier's warehouse before you got them?


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

I emailed Global Patties with this question. Here is the reply,

"The shelf life of the patties is 6 months in the dry,cool place after that the pattie loses the protein level.
You can store it in the freezer for a longer period but when you defrost the pattie is going to be very soft."

It might be similar for other types of patties.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Joel

yea, maples around here are mid Feb
I'll probably put the on end of this month
I only have 10 lbs for 6 hives so I want to be sure not to let them run out before maples
does that sound about right? I have no experience with pollen sub

Dave


----------



## pokerman11 (Feb 9, 2009)

I also got a reply from Betterbee:

"As long as they are not freezer burned I would go ahead and use them. The patties do not have any medication in them, just sugars, carbs, protein and pollen."


Now that I think about it they should keep in the freezer for sometime, there is nothing in them to "go bad".


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Yep, that about what we'd figure. I'll be in SC the last week of Jan. and we are going to feed pollen patties and 1 to 1 for stimulation. Like to get a head start on queen rearing this year.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Joel

are you going to feed and go home or are you going to hang around?
just wondering how much attention they need
everything I read says letting them run out of patties before natural pollen is available is bad and I'm afraid that even if the maples bloom, it may be to cold to forage

my first shot at early feeding pollen

Dave


----------



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

hey drobbins...i just started putting patties out this week...will get most of them out this friday when we hit the mid 50's. i had a case of megabee come in earlier this week so will have some extras if you need any. would be glad to pass on my bulk cost to you. feel free to pm me. I commute to Raleigh for my day job.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

shughes,

that's a mighty nice offer, I may take you up on it
I realize it varies a lot but is a strong hive consuming a 1 lb pattie in 2 weeks in the ballpark? faster/slower. just trying to get a feel for what to expect

Dave


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

_I realize it varies a lot but is a strong hive consuming a 1 lb pattie in 2 weeks in the ballpark? faster/slower. just trying to get a feel for what to expect_

1 pound a week is not unreasonable for a strong hive if placed near the cluster. Some hives may go through a little more, and some a little slower.

For strong hives, I'd plan on a pound a week.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

There are some of us that will feed the hives 4-6 pounds at one feeding.

Ernie


----------



## shughes (Jan 17, 2007)

then there are those of us who accidentally leave a case of patties within reach of their dog and feed them 5-6lbs at once. of all things i go out on the porch and find that my dog has just consumed 25% of my megabee pattie case. that is going to be one sick dog. drobbins, don't think i am going to have those extras i mentioned earlier. ughh. what a mess. both dog and porch.


----------



## pokerman11 (Feb 9, 2009)

Okay now that we have solved the shelf life question (they last a long time if stored properly, and kept away from your dog)

When should we put them on the hives? I know that winter patties can help jumpstat brood production.


Let me ask the question specifily for those in my climate zone? What are some of you other northern beeks doing?

tks


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

shughes

so I guess in your case, the old saying "dodo occurs" will have to be restated as "pollen happens" tomorrow evening
thanks anyway, it was a nice offer, I think I'll wait till Feb 1st

Dave


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

_Let me ask the question specifily for those in my climate zone? What are some of you other northern beeks doing?_

Here in central Ohio, I plan on putting on 4-6 pounds of patties in early-mid March, and checking patties in early April to make sure the bees still have patties. If the bees run out of supplement, they may throw out developing brood, and it may slow the queen down, and I want to avoid that.

When I put on patties, I will check stores of honey and feed syrup as needed.

Ideally you put on patties 9 weeks before dandelion bloom, and dandelions are often blooming by the 3rd week in April, so you could get away with putting on patties in late Feb. But life isn't ideal, and I'd rather wait a couple more weeks to let brooding begin to lessen the chance of the bees being unable to cover all the brood in a cold snap and losing brood.


----------



## NDnewbeek (Jul 4, 2008)

My plan is mid-March as well for patties and feed - temperatures permitting, of course.


----------

